# 02a/O2A Gearing/Gear ratios, $Prices$, and other helpful hints



## G60ING (Jun 27, 2000)

I like to cruise through the http://www.kraftswerk.com site for various questions I might have from time to time. I used their site to learn about what transmissions were readily available in various cars and what gearing they had. Also I used their rebuild prices to weigh out my options of whether to buy new, used or rebuild it myself(assist a local VW master mechanic)
Since I did not like the price for the rebuild through Kraftswerk for a G60 tranny $1300 I then contacted BSI and they were very fast to respond to 2 of my emails but the 3rd one that required a them to give me a price quote was almost 2 months. But they did say they would rebuild it for $700-$800 I believe. But the ball was already rolling and I had begun buying parts for my transmission rebuild. 
For a little while I considered buying a http://www.eurospecsport.com complete OEM tranny with 6spd add on tranny for $2250 I really didn't like the gear ratios and the 6spd gear ratios available really don't apeal to me. Proferrably if I could pic my 5&6 I'd run a .838 5th and a .717 6th but with the 6spd add on kits the 5&6th gears are one piece so you only have the option of: 5TH=.89 6TH=.75 or 5TH-.96 6TH=.85 EurospecSport's ad on kit costs $1475
If you desire to learn about how the different gearing will affect your car at different MPH and RPMs then this is a very good gear calculator. Download the Excel speed gear: calculatorpage: http://www.merkurtech.com/merk...n.php

as for the tire diameter I use this page for that calculation:
http://www.turbotsd.com/DIY/ti....html
I had talked with a number of people that have done various tranny swaps into the G60 and for performance most like the 3.6?? ring and pinion some that went with 3.389 or 3.45 complained of being a little sluggish in the performance but they usually enjoy the lower RPMs on the highway. The person that I listen to the most on this was from Ireland and his car has a lot more performace goodies than mine so I listened to him carefully. He wish he had kept the G60 final drive when he installed a tranny with the CCM gearing because his car was not as peppy as with the G60 tranny. Some of the people that opt for the Passat 3.9 tranny end up finding 1st to be useless and find themselves riding with high rpms while on the highway in 5th gear. 
G60racer has the same gearing that I'm going with and he loves it. Its the CDM gearing out of a SLC VR6 corrado. I have not yet rebuilt my tranny but I look forward to this gearing as it will give me more 1st & 2nd gears which every G60 driver complains about being too short. But I think I'll be useing the G60 5th gear to drop the revs a little while on the highway. When the $$$ permit I'd like to swap in a .755 or .717 5th gear to drop the revs even more. If anybody wants to play while on the highway I always drop to 4th(its just the way I am)
It should be mentioned that 1st and 2nd gears are machined together on the input shaft so they have to be swapped together. So when looking at another VW's gearing for selections just remember you can not mix and match 1st and 2nd gears from factory VW trannys
I'm happy to see this forum is finally here. I got tired of searching Tranny, Transmission, syncro, 02a, o2a, 02j, o2j, 2nd gear and all othe other usual topic key words. Have fun. Frank
O2A ratios:
_________1st___2nd___3rd___4th___5th___R&P___Notes
ATA====3.778 =2.105 =1.345=0.971=0.795=3.684==Corrado G60
AYL====3.778=2.118=1.429=1.029=0.837=3.684==Corrado G60
CAW====3.77=2.118=1.458=1.034=0.838=3.647==Corrado G60
CDM====3.300=1.944=1.308=1.034=0.838=3.647==Corrado VR6
AGC====3.778 =2.105=1.345=0.971=0.795=3.944= Passat 16V
AYK====3.778=2.118=1.429=1.029=0.837=3.684= Passat 16v
CES====3.778=2.118=1.429=1.029=0.837=3.684== Passat?
CHA====3.778=2.118=1.360=0.917=0.717=3.944==AAZ TD B4 Passat
CGY====3.778=2.118=1.458=1.029=0.837=3.684== Passat?
CNL====3.778=2.118=1.458=1.029=0.837=3.684==VR6 Passat?
CCM====3.300=1.944=1.308=1.034=0.838=3.389==VR6 Passat, Jetta, Golf
CTN====3.778=2.118=1.360=0.971=0.755=3.157==Jetta/Golf/Passat TDI Beware these have 02J style output flanges. I've heard that people need to order 02J diffes for them. I'll know soon as I have one for my TDI Corrado and I plan to install a peloquin.

DQY====3.778=2.118=1.360=1.029=0.755=3.389==Jetta/Golf TDI
ASD====3.300=1.944==1.308==1.09==0.717==3.16==TDI I've heard of a few being bought in the USA but I believe its a euro MK3 TDI tranny
CHN==== Golf
CHU==== 4.24 R&P and its from a 2L Passat
CRU====3.300=1.944=1.308=0.971=0.755=4.24===B4 Passat ABA
CDA====3.30==1.944=1.308=1.029=.838=3.68===MK3 ABF (euro 2L 16V)
O2C trannys (SYNCRO):
CBC,CHD=3.778=2.118=1.360=0.967=0.769=3.938== Passat Syncro CDN
AYR ====3.778=2.118=1.345=0.971=0.756=3.944== Passat Syncro
CDH====3.778=2.118=1.360=0.967=0.769=3.938== Passat Syncro
Ok here are the Part numbers for the different 5th gears
For the .755 gearing you'll need:
02a311361Q is $142.77
and 02a311158E is $226.05
For the .717 gearing you'll need:
02a311361M is $142.77
and 02a311158R is $226.05
_Modified by G60ING at 12:29 AM 2-4-2007_




*Summary of "Overdrive" Ratios (with part numbers)

*


30:39 = *0.769* (02A 311 361 N : 02A 311 158 L)
34:45 = *0.756* (02A 311 361 Q : 02A 311 158 E)
29:39 = *0.744* (02A 311 361 AD : 02A 311 158 AE)
33:46 = *0.717* (02A 311 361 M : 02A 311 158 R)
28:40 = *0.700* (02A 311 361 AM : 02A 311 158 AF)
32:47 = *0.681* (02D 311 361 : 02D 311 158)
27:41 = *0.658* (02Z 311 361 A : 02Z 311 158 A)
23:37 = *0.622* (02Z 311 361 : 02Z 311 158)
Borrowed from this very imformative thread:
http://www.vwt4forum.co.uk/showthread.php?t=33958


----------



## David L (Dec 23, 2001)

*Re: 02a/O2A Gearing/Gear ratios, $Prices$, and other helpful hints (G60ING)*

That´s exactly what I´m doing... 
Using a CHN final (3,388) instead of my AYN (3,684) for higher speed on 1st (3,778), 2nd (2,117) and 3rd (1,344) gear. I´m also using the CHN 4th gear (1,034) to get a closer ratio bethween 3rd and 4th gear. But leaving the AYN 5th (0,755) for nice highway crusing.








With that setup i can drive over 100km/h @ 7000rev on 2nd gear and close to 300km/h on 5th.


----------



## Blown6T (Sep 18, 2001)

*Re: 02a/O2A Gearing/Gear ratios, $Prices$, and other helpful hints (G60ING)*

How about www.bsiracing.com? Any dealings with them?


----------



## G60ING (Jun 27, 2000)

*Re: 02a/O2A Gearing/Gear ratios, $Prices$, and other helpful hints (Blown6T)*

my bad I ment to say BSI instead of bildon


----------



## Allyn (Dec 23, 2001)

*Re: 02a/O2A Gearing/Gear ratios, $Prices$, and other helpful hints (G60ING)*

quote:[HR][/HR]I like to cruise through the http://www.kraftswerk.com/home.html [HR][/HR]​is that site misquoted or just not working?


----------



## G60ING (Jun 27, 2000)

*Re: 02a/O2A Gearing/Gear ratios, $Prices$, and other helpful hints (Allyn)*

Oh BTW here is some 02J tranny codes provided by a kind Vortexer that looked them up on his bentley http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
1.8T trannys coded: EBQ, EMT, EGX, FBW:
_1st___2nd___3rd___4th___5th___R&P_
3.300-1.944-1.308-1.029-0.837-3.938
TDI trannys coded: DQY, EBJ, EGR:
_1st___2nd___3rd___4th___5th___R&P_
3.788-2.118-1.360-0.971-0.756-3.389
2.0 trannys coded: DZQ, EBP, EGT, EKG, EKH, EMS, EZK, FBV:
_1st___2nd___3rd___4th___5th___R&P_
3.778-2.118-1.360-1.029-0.837-4.235
VR6 trannys coded: DZC, EHC, EGF, EWW, FBY, FCF
_1st___2nd___3rd___4th___5th___R&P_
3.625-2.071-1.474-1.038-0.844-3.389

1.8T trannys coded: EHA
_1st___2nd___3rd___4th___5th___R&P_
3.300-1.944-1.308-1.029-0.837-3.65
The EHA gearing is confirmed by Bentley:
http://www.bentleypublishers.c...a.pdf


_Modified by G60ING at 11:40 AM 1-2-2008_


----------



## TufGuy (Dec 14, 2002)

*Re: 02a/O2A Gearing/Gear ratios, $Prices$, and other helpful hints (G60ING)*

good info http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## vr6chris (May 26, 2003)

good stuff to know. Up to the top


----------



## MK2NRG (Jul 4, 2000)

*Re: (vr6chris)*

yo where can i get the specs for 020 trannies from?


----------



## G60ING (Jun 27, 2000)

*Re: (MK2NRG)*

hey Darin this is Frank the guy with the smokey MK$ TDI that rolled up to Waterfest with MAtt and the guys from Va Beach I'm not a 020 guy but I think http://www.scirocco.org has a pretty good bit of info.


_Modified by G60ING at 7:04 AM 8-16-2004_


----------



## '95MullberryVR6 (May 31, 2002)

*Re: (G60ING)*

I'm going to bring this back from the past... I need to know a tire diameter to enter it into the gear/speed calculator....
205/40-16 on an 8" wide rim.
And I want a part number for a 3.67 Ring and Pinion.


_Modified by '95MullberryVR6 at 12:40 PM 10-12-2004_


----------



## mechsoldier (Aug 14, 2004)

*Re: ('95MullberryVR6)*

Here's how to do the math to figure out the tire size. Just for speculative purposes here.
245/60/15
The first number (245) is the width of the tread in millimeters. The second number is the percent of the width that the tire is tall (from the tread to the rim) in other words. 60% of 245 is 147 mm tall. There's 22 mm in an inch so the tire is 6.68 inches tall on each side of the rim, which is 13.36 in plus the rim size is 28.36. So to sum it up
(245 * .6 / 22) x 2 + 15 = total tire and wheel height without taking into effect the forces of gravity and weight of the car squishing the tire.
Now I'll do yours
205 x .4 / 22 = 3.73 x 2 = 7.45 + 16 = 23.45 total height


_Modified by mechsoldier at 1:05 PM 10-12-2004_


----------



## GearHeadNJ (Oct 10, 2004)

*Re: 02a/O2A Gearing/Gear ratios, $Prices$, and other helpful hints (G60ING)*

i have a 93 vr6 willl a g60 tranny work in my car...
thanks


----------



## G60ING (Jun 27, 2000)

*Re: 02a/O2A Gearing/Gear ratios, $Prices$, and other helpful hints (GearHeadNJ)*

the bell housing needs to be swapped with a VR6 bell housing and you need to reshim all of the shafts and swap the bearings and races from one bell housing to another but it can be done as I have a VR6 tranny in my G60 corrado
I will tell you right now the G60 gearing will make you hate 1st and 2nd gear as they will be a lot shorter. Read the topics I have posted throughly and play with the gear calculator and you will see how things change. As a person that has played around with the ratios a little I would not suggest a VR6 person install G60 1st and 2nd gearing


----------



## FHATTCATT (Dec 23, 2003)

*Re: 02a/O2A Gearing/Gear ratios, $Prices$, and other helpful hints (G60ING)*

Is it possible to install a Passat (1995?) vr6 5speed tranny into my 92 Corrado vr6? I think I have pretty much lost 5th gear. No amount of adjusting forward or back on the bracket on top of the tranny helps. I changed the fluid (no shavings or chunks in the old fluid) with 2.1 qts synthetic gear oil and that didn't help. Sometimes I can get 5th if I am up to about 60mph but never below that.
How hard is it to replace just 5th gear? What parts would I need? Has anyone remotely near Baltimore done this? I have heard it can be done with the tranny in the car? 
Can anyone help? Please?


----------



## G60ING (Jun 27, 2000)

*Re: 02a/O2A Gearing/Gear ratios, $Prices$, and other helpful hints (FHATTCATT)*

The passat tranny will bolt right in with no problems at all. The R&P ratio is different but not too different. 
5th gear is not difficult to replace but your problems may be more then just 5th gear. Take a look at the topic I made in this forum for tearing a 02a tranny down to its sub assemblies. and I think there was just a 5th gear topic in the corrado forum


----------



## FHATTCATT (Dec 23, 2003)

*Re: 02a/O2A Gearing/Gear ratios, $Prices$, and other helpful hints (G60ING)*

Can you rebuild 5th with the tranny in the car?


----------



## G60ING (Jun 27, 2000)

*Re: 02a/O2A Gearing/Gear ratios, $Prices$, and other helpful hints (FHATTCATT)*

You can replace 5th gear with the tranny in the car but if ther is damage to any of the other parts like the pinnion shaft or the input shaft then the tranny has to be take out. Also if a replacement of 5th gear will fix the car then you should be concerned about metal shavings causing problems to the rest of the tranny's bearings


----------



## jwspin (Oct 17, 2002)

*Re: 02a/O2A Gearing/Gear ratios, $Prices$, and other helpful hints (G60ING)*

im gonna bump this thread because i was looking for a while for all of this info... good stuff

-jared


----------



## redzone98 (Jun 10, 2004)

*Re: 02a/O2A Gearing/Gear ratios, $Prices$, and other helpful hints (jwspin)*

back from the dead bump
any luck swapping a 6th gear from a vr6 into a EGT mk4 tranny


----------



## G60ING (Jun 27, 2000)

*Re: 02a/O2A Gearing/Gear ratios, $Prices$, and other helpful hints (redzone98)*


_Quote, originally posted by *redzone98* »_back from the dead bump
any luck swapping a 6th gear from a vr6 into a EGT mk4 tranny

swaping a 6th gear into a 5speed tranny? That sounds impossible but I do not know for certain but I'd bet that it can not be done


----------



## polov8 (Apr 14, 2004)

*Re: 02a/O2A Gearing/Gear ratios, $Prices$, and other helpful hints (G60ING)*

Does anyone know the ratios for a TTN coded 02A from a '95 Passat TDI? I've just found one for cheap and I'm curious how tall the diff is.


----------



## G60ING (Jun 27, 2000)

*Re: 02a/O2A Gearing/Gear ratios, $Prices$, and other helpful hints (polov8)*

A vw dealer over in the UK should be able to tell you


----------



## corradomadman (Aug 10, 2004)

*Re: 02a/O2A Gearing/Gear ratios, $Prices$, and other helpful hints (G60ING)*

Great info. . .at least it sounds like its great info. . now i just need to understand it.. . .lol


----------



## 155VERT83 (Aug 1, 2000)

*Re: 02a/O2A Gearing/Gear ratios, $Prices$, and other helpful hints (redzone98)*


_Quote, originally posted by *redzone98* »_back from the dead bump

Ditto. Great info.


----------



## G60ING (Jun 27, 2000)

*Re: 02a/O2A Gearing/Gear ratios, $Prices$, and other helpful hints (155VERT83)*

I updated the tire calculator and checked the link to the gear calculator enjoy the learning process. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Rocco_Phil (Nov 5, 2005)

So... what VR6 candidate did you use for your base gearing? And what fifth did you end up using?


_Modified by Rocco_Phil at 8:03 PM 12-21-2005_


----------



## G60ING (Jun 27, 2000)

*Re: (Rocco_Phil)*

I used a CDM with a TDI .756 5th


----------



## Rocco_Phil (Nov 5, 2005)

So let me see if I have this straight:
The CDM is a *02A* tranny.
The following are *02J* trannies:
VR6 trannys coded: DZC, EHC, EGF, EWW, FBY, FCF
_1st___2nd___3rd___4th___5th___R&P_
3.625-2.071-1.474-1.038-0.844-3.389

I've been PMing you, btw. I PM'd this, but I might as well post it here, too:
Wanted to let you know I have a chance to pick up a '99.5 Jetta VR6 tranny (not sure the code) for way cheap. This has the 1-2 gearing of 3.625-2.071. I was thinking of using this with a G60 tranny that I also have access to. I would think this would produce a really, really nice transmission. What do you think? It will be for a 1.8L G60 rocco, which I hope to take up to 2L in the future.
Final gearing would be:
3.625
2.071
1.429
1.029
0.837 (will go with a taller fifth at some point)
R&P = 3.684


_Modified by Rocco_Phil at 8:53 PM 12-23-2005_


----------



## G60ING (Jun 27, 2000)

*Re: (Rocco_Phil)*

This topic has links so you can play with a gear calculator and the various ratios and decide for yourself. if you get rid of the 3.3 R&P infavor of a 3.6 you will like the tranny esspecially when it is bolted to a 2L with the 1.8L it will seem very much like the current g60 gearing. 
I'd really like people to use the links and learn for themselves because knowledge is power. 

_Quote, originally posted by *Rocco_Phil* »_So let me see if I have this straight:
The CDM is a *02A* tranny.*YES*
The following are *02J* trannies:*to the best of my knowledge*
VR6 trannys coded: DZC, EHC, EGF, EWW, FBY, FCF
_1st___2nd___3rd___4th___5th___R&P_
3.625-2.071-1.474-1.038-0.844-3.389


----------



## Rocco_Phil (Nov 5, 2005)

Yup, once I figured my entire wheel diameter then it was pretty awesome! Thanks for the Merkur site link. It really does give you an idea of speeds at various RPMs. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
And btw, hell yeah I like the look of those gear ratios!











_Modified by Rocco_Phil at 7:15 PM 12-24-2005_


----------



## G60ING (Jun 27, 2000)

*Re: (Rocco_Phil)*

good job http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Rocco_Phil (Nov 5, 2005)

One thing I am thinking about is where to get all these other components, like bearings and synchros. Is there a thread around with links to companies or whatever? Seems like there should be a tranny rebuild part threads with such links (would be a good idea).


----------



## G60ING (Jun 27, 2000)

*Re: (Rocco_Phil)*

I had a link to my imagestaion account where I had the corrado's etka screens posted and if you clicked on the picture a few times it would give the original size pic. You'll have to become a member to view the pics but it s free. http://www.worldimpex.com sells the parts and that is the only place I know of. 
here is the link to the album:
http://www.imagestation.com/al...44583


----------



## GoFaster (Jun 18, 1999)

Tidbits:
The O2J transmission in the TDI cars with the "pumpe-duse" engine (2004 and later in North America) have 5th gear ratio 0.744.
Somewhere out there, is an O2A/O2J transmission from a Transporter (Eurovan), which has 5th gear ratio 0.681. I've got one of those coming, to replace the 0.744 in my P-D. I should get 1850 rpm at 100 km/h with this (or more importantly, 2600 rpm at 140 km/h ...).
I'll have the 0.744 5th for sale after I get it swapped.


----------



## brilliantyellowg60 (Aug 30, 2001)

*Re: (GoFaster)*

bump for one of the best threads EVER, thanks Frank this just helped me a bunch


----------



## NoGrip61 (Aug 8, 2005)

*Re: (brilliantyellowg60)*

Where can you find the transmission code on the actual transmission?... for an 02A
TIA


----------



## brilliantyellowg60 (Aug 30, 2001)

*Re: (SSjetta)*

its on the top near the front
its on the driver side of the bellhousing->gearbox seam
should be stamped into the flat area, it's probably covered in grease


----------



## NoGrip61 (Aug 8, 2005)

*Re: (brilliantyellowg60)*

Does anybody have a picture of it? I'm a newbie to this, so i'm having a rough time. :\


----------



## brilliantyellowg60 (Aug 30, 2001)

*Re: (SSjetta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SSjetta* »_Does anybody have a picture of it? I'm a newbie to this, so i'm having a rough time. :\


----------



## Rocco_Phil (Nov 5, 2005)

Thanks for that. I am trying to get a guy to check his 02A code and I wasn't sure where it was (since I am only familiar with 020's).


----------



## widened_mudwings (Jun 18, 2003)

*Re: (brilliantyellowg60)*


_Quote, originally posted by *brilliantyellowg60* »_bump for one of the best threads EVER, thanks Frank this just helped me a bunch









I'll second that!
Are we sure that 3.778 is the lowest 1st available for the 02A/02J?
And does anyone have a part number for the .658 5th? Or more importantly, the corresponding spring washer that holds it down?


----------



## G60ING (Jun 27, 2000)

*Re: (widened_mudwings)*


_Quote, originally posted by *widened_mudwings* »_
I'll second that!
Are we sure that 3.778 is the lowest 1st available for the 02A/02J?
And does anyone have a part number for the .658 5th? Or more importantly, the corresponding spring washer that holds it down?









Its is somewhere in this long thread...TDI people are very long winded:
http://forums.tdiclub.com/show...=gear
Please post the part numbers if you find them. But I think that the part numbers can not be ordered from the USA


----------



## gruppe_a (Aug 6, 2001)

*Re: (G60ING)*

Already ordered the .658 from Adrian over at TDIclub... if the part numbers come with the part I'll post 'em!
And I'll probably just machine down the spring washer from any old 02A. How hard could that be?


----------



## all-starr-me (Jul 14, 2003)

*Re: (widened_mudwings)*


_Quote, originally posted by *widened_mudwings* »_
Are we sure that 3.778 is the lowest 1st available for the 02A/02J?


I got a 3.3X from a 1.8t 02J box in the one I'm building


----------



## gruppe_a (Aug 6, 2001)

*Re: (all-starr-me)*

Nope, that's a _higher_ gear. 


_Modified by gruppe_a at 5:03 AM 2-17-2006_


----------



## G60ING (Jun 27, 2000)

*Re: (brilliantyellowg60)*

this is where your transmission code is if its o2a or o2j

















































You might need a wire brush to clean off the crude to read the code



_Modified by G60ING at 9:51 AM 6-19-2006_


----------



## dieselgti (Apr 25, 2003)

*Re: 02a/O2A Gearing/Gear ratios, $Prices$, and other helpful hints (G60ING)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G60ING* »_
If you desire to learn about how the different gearing will affect your car at different MPH and RPMs then this is a very good gear calculator. Download the Excel speed gear: calculatorpage: http://www.merkurtech.com/merk...n.php


Great post! How do find out what rear end axle ratio you have? It's for a 1990 G60 Corrado (stock tranny).


----------



## G60ING (Jun 27, 2000)

*Re: 02a/O2A Gearing/Gear ratios, $Prices$, and other helpful hints (dieselgti)*

rear end ratio is the final drive otherwise known as the ring and pinion.
Why do people post a question and then IM the same exact thing


----------



## dieselgti (Apr 25, 2003)

*Re: 02a/O2A Gearing/Gear ratios, $Prices$, and other helpful hints (G60ING)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G60ING* »_
Why do people post a question and then IM the same exact thing









Sorry, I IM'd you first then I figured it might be something that someone else would like to know also.... My bad!


----------



## G60ING (Jun 27, 2000)

*Re: 02a/O2A Gearing/Gear ratios, $Prices$, and other helpful hints (dieselgti)*

no worries I'm just in a crankie mood


----------



## G60ING (Jun 27, 2000)

*Re: 02a/O2A Gearing/Gear ratios, $Prices$, and other helpful hints (G60ING)*

______1st___2nd____3rd___4th___5th___R&P___Notes
CDA 3.300 1.945 1.308 1.029 0.837 3.68 European Golf III 2.0 16V (ABF motor)


----------



## G60ING (Jun 27, 2000)

*Re: 02a/O2A Gearing/Gear ratios, $Prices$, and other helpful hints (G60ING)*

Pulling the 5th gear:
I pulled my DZSL SLC's 5th gear last night and it was easy but I've done it several times now. Last night I modified my craftsman gear puller a little more and I think I have made it very simple to do everytime now. Also I will add that I applied heat with a heat gun for a few minutes after I had the gear puller in place and ready to crank away. 

























the .756 5th gear:


----------



## G60ING (Jun 27, 2000)

*Re: 02a/O2A Gearing/Gear ratios, $Prices$, and other helpful hints (G60ING)*

Comparison of a Quaife and a stock diff 

















This is the pic that shows how a person can tell if their transmission has a quaife in it if the can't drive it: Notice the output shaft's end is different from the stock diff









































Stock diff's rivets and the the OEM bolt kit that was used on my quaife...I do not know the part numbers for the kit but somebody told me it was an OEM kit:


----------



## CDJetta (May 11, 2004)

*Re: (brilliantyellowg60)*

I always thought i had a CCM tranny but now i'm doing a tranny swap and I have a CHM tranny. What are the ratios for that tranny? I'm swapping in a CCM so it doesn't really matter but i'd like to know how much of a difference i am getting in gears.


----------



## G60ING (Jun 27, 2000)

*Re: (CDJetta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CDJetta* »_I always thought i had a CCM tranny but now i'm doing a tranny swap and I have a CHM tranny. What are the ratios for that tranny? I'm swapping in a CCM so it doesn't really matter but i'd like to know how much of a difference i am getting in gears.

No idea. Take it apart and count teeth or send it to me and I'll count them. What happened to the old transmission?


----------



## CDJetta (May 11, 2004)

*Re: (G60ING)*

Oh nothing. I just bought a used tranny with a peloquin in it so that it was ready to swap in in one day. It's sitting in my garage right now.


----------



## CAUTIOUS (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: (CDJetta)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif good information thread http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## whitedog (Jul 16, 2006)

*Re: (widened_mudwings)*

Here is the post with those part numbers.
http://forums.tdiclub.com/show...t=233
Now if there was just a gathering of which gears can be swapped between which transmissions. 02J, 02A, 02O, 02M, etc. I have been able to find gear ratios and speed/RPM calculators, but I havne't found which trans have swappable gears. 
Any help?


----------



## G60ING (Jun 27, 2000)

*Re: (GoFaster)*

austin neuschafer
thanks for the CRU update http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## G60ING (Jun 27, 2000)

*Re: 02a/O2A Gearing/Gear ratios, $Prices$, and other helpful hints (G60ING)*


_Quote, originally posted by *psykokid* »_AFE is from an b3 passat, same ratios as an AGC, only variant in the ratios depends on build date. all the ratios are the same. they changed the number of teeth on the individual gears between the early and late boxes (40/19 for early, 36/17 for late) but kept the same ratio 2.1 for second.


----------



## PBWB (Sep 12, 2004)

*Re: (whitedog)*


_Quote, originally posted by *whitedog* »_
Now if there was just a gathering of which gears can be swapped between which transmissions. 02J, 02A, 02O, 02M, etc. I have been able to find gear ratios and speed/RPM calculators, but I havne't found which trans have swappable gears. 
Any help?

bump and I need this info also for my ATA o2a tranny. I need to know which 5th gears I can go with from which TDI trannys.


----------



## G60ING (Jun 27, 2000)

*Re: (PBWB)*

You can use any Mk3/mk4 TDI 5th gears. Do a quick search and you will see an old thread in the manual transmission forum for 02A gearing and you will see TDI 5th gears talked about


----------



## PBWB (Sep 12, 2004)

*Re: (G60ING)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G60ING* »_You can use any Mk3/mk4 TDI 5th gears. Do a quick search and you will see an old thread in the manual transmission forum for 02A gearing and you will see TDI 5th gears talked about

I did a search but couldn't really find anything that was specific as far as which TDI trannys I could use. Thanks though!


----------



## G60ING (Jun 27, 2000)

*Re: (PBWB)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PBWB* »_
I did a search but couldn't really find anything that was specific as far as which TDI trannys I could use. Thanks though!
 I must have been asleep when I wrote this because this was the thread I was reffering too. But you can use any Mk3 or Mk4 TDI 5th gear and even the .68, .72 and .65 5th gears that TDI club people have been buying


----------



## brilliantyellowg60 (Aug 30, 2001)

*Re: (GoFaster)*

Bump for a thread I use all the time


----------



## o2bad455 (Aug 22, 2003)

I want to put together a 95 VR6 CCM tranny for a race car. 
I have an AGC from a 90 Passat 16V, which should have a 3.94 R&P. Should that 3.94 bolt into the 02A VR6 box?
I was also thinking about using a 4.23 R&P from a 2.0L 02J box. Should that 4.23 bolt into the 02A VR6 box, and if so, should I order an 02A or 02J TBD (Peloquin or Quaife) to go with it? 
Please note that the ruleset that I'm working under requires that I use the OEM 02A gears, except for the R&P and diff. I must also use the 02A case. Thanks


----------



## CorradoTJR (Jan 2, 2004)

*Re: 02a/O2A Gearing/Gear ratios, $Prices$, and other helpful hints (G60ING)*

i dont know to much about ratios etc.
but does anyone have an idea of how to get
the best traction and eccel with 260whp...
just a thought??


----------



## 1sickrado (Oct 22, 2005)

*Re: 02a/O2A Gearing/Gear ratios, $Prices$, and other helpful hints (G60ING)*

word!


----------



## G60ING (Jun 27, 2000)

*Re: 02a/O2A Gearing/Gear ratios, $Prices$, and other helpful hints (CorradoTJR)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CorradoTJR* »_i dont know to much about ratios etc.
but does anyone have an idea of how to get
the best traction and eccel with 260whp...
just a thought??

awd or driver school


----------



## fightthisfeeling (Apr 28, 2006)

quick question, im putting an obdII 12v VR6 into a bug, and was wondering if i should stay stock on the ratios or make them taller since it is sooo much lighter than my jetta


----------



## G60ING (Jun 27, 2000)

*Re: (fightthisfeeling)*

the Jetta VR6 you have listed in your profile has a 3.3 R&P and its would be tough to get a 3.15 for a reasonable price. I'd suggest you get the VRBug running first and then reconsider the gearing after its together.
You will have one hell of a build keep the drivetrain simple until its on the road


----------



## fightthisfeeling (Apr 28, 2006)

i want to drive it though man! I know it needs gears it maxes out at like 74 lol


----------



## G60ING (Jun 27, 2000)

*Re: (fightthisfeeling)*

So you are not using a Vr6 transmission you are using the aircooled Beetle's transmission








I have no idea what to tell you as I do not have the gear ratios for the Beetle.
If I were you I'd find out what gears ratios are in your transmission. Find out what size tires you plan to run and then use a gear calculator and compare the beetle's tires/ratios/speeds/RPMS to the Jetta's CCM tires/Ratios/speeds/RPMS


----------



## fightthisfeeling (Apr 28, 2006)

Yes im using the bugs transaxle which is why im asking if i should replace with taller gears since its only a 4 spd and doesnt have an overdrive. im running stock 15 inch wheels, and with the engine and driver will weigh roughly 2000lbs. the engine for now will have an autotech 262 cam, new lifters, timing chain kit, intake, and exhaust and a giac chip. link to my buildup if interested

http://www.thesamba.com/vw/for...95379



_Modified by fightthisfeeling at 10:35 AM 5-14-2008_


----------



## G60ING (Jun 27, 2000)

*Re: (fightthisfeeling)*

You need to do the research on your own to find the Bug's gear ratios. I've never played with aircooled so I can't help you. There are enough links in the first post to get you started with a gear calculator (requires the tire's outer diameter for which I have provided a link to a tire calculator) I've also provided the gear ratios of the Mk3's VR6 transmission. Its up to you to find out what the gears are in transmission you want to bolt a VR6 to.


----------



## G60ING (Jun 27, 2000)

*Re: (fightthisfeeling)*


_Quote, originally posted by *fightthisfeeling* »_im running stock 15 inch wheels, and with the engine and driver will weigh roughly 2000lbs. the engine for now will have an autotech 262 cam, new lifters, timing chain kit, intake, and exhaust and a giac chip.

These items do not play a role in gear limited top speed. I am intrigued by your swap and wish your best of luck in your quest to building it.


----------



## fightthisfeeling (Apr 28, 2006)

CCM====3.300=1.944=1.308=1.034=0.838=3.389==VR6 Passat, Jetta, Golf
comparitively, looks like 1st and 2nd will need changing, thinking i could possibly get away with stock 3rd, and 4th is better tall so it wont be completely worthless on the highway. Id like the stock VR6 1st and second from my jetta cause they pulled hard and nice and the stock tire diameter is very very close to the bug.
\


_Modified by fightthisfeeling at 2:01 PM 5-14-2008_


----------



## G60ING (Jun 27, 2000)

You really need to plug all the numbers in an excel gear calculator and you will see that there is a major gear issue with your final drives. The FD, 4th/5th gear and tire size determine what your gear limited top speed will be.


----------



## fightthisfeeling (Apr 28, 2006)

i tried, None of the links work man there is an error on the page. Ill do it all just need to know how to get there


----------



## haygood (Sep 8, 2000)

*Re: (fightthisfeeling)*

Try the calculator at http://www.scirocco.org/gears


----------



## G60ING (Jun 27, 2000)

*Re: (haygood)*

Wow, they took down the excel spread sheet. If needed I can email it to you. I like it because I've modified the spread sheet so I can show multiple gear combinations. 
here is the new gear calculator:
http://www.merkurtech.com/merk...h.php
here is a tire calculator:
http://www.merkurtech.com/merk...g.php


----------



## UrSeRiOuS (Mar 19, 2005)

*Re: (G60ING)*

thank you http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## VAG_Lowrider (Jun 13, 2005)

*Re: (fightthisfeeling)*


_Quote, originally posted by *fightthisfeeling* »_
CCM====3.300=1.944=1.308=1.034=0.838=3.389==VR6 Passat, Jetta, Golf
comparitively, looks like 1st and 2nd will need changing, thinking i could possibly get away with stock 3rd, and 4th is better tall so it wont be completely worthless on the highway. Id like the stock VR6 1st and second from my jetta cause they pulled hard and nice and the stock tire diameter is very very close to the bug.
\_Modified by fightthisfeeling at 2:01 PM 5-14-2008_

For my mk1 I have used an 02A AFF from Passat TD(probably euro trans only) with a CCM ring and pinion..
This AFF trans has got higher 1-3 gears than the CCM,and the next 4/5 gear is lower than CCM..
Here you have the gear specs for comparision:
And this is the calculated speeds for my bunny








AFF 02A(From an 1991 PAssat 1.6TD)
1st Z=34/9=3,77:1 64.37 km/t
2nd Z=40/19=2,105:1 114.26km/t
3rd Z=39/29=1,344:1 178.64km/t
4th Z=34/35=0,971:1 247.84km/t
5th Z=35/44=0,795:1 302.56km/t
CCM 02A(VR6 Golf)
1st Z=33/10=3,300:1 72.42km/t
2nd Z=35/18=1,944:1 123.92km/t
3rd Z=34/26=1,307:1 185.07km/t
4th Z=30/29=1,034:1 233.35km/t
5th Z=31/37=0,837:1 288.07km/t 



_Modified by VAG_Lowrider at 2:55 PM 11-26-2008_


----------



## rob1puma (Nov 17, 2009)

*Re: 02a/O2A Gearing/Gear ratios, $Prices$, and other helpful hints (G60ING)*

hi there m8, just wondered how u got on fitting the diff in the ctn box, im on wid fitting 1 now and yes there is the problem of the flanges not being able to bolt in2 diff but is in not possible just to get sum push in flanges 2 make it work? if this is possible please let me know as the ratios in this box look pretty gud. cheers rob


----------



## 2925 (Dec 11, 2007)

is there a way to see which of the three g60 gearings I have in my corrado? 
Somethings like rpm to gear equals speed?


----------



## G60ING (Jun 27, 2000)

Bump for an old thread that i've just found again.


----------



## Gigitt (May 26, 2004)

My Golf Mk3 (A3) 1996 TDI 90HP 1Z engine has the following 02A gearbox

ASD Code
1st z33/10 3.3000
2nd z35/18 1.9444
3rd z34/26 1.3076
4th z36/33 1.0909
5th z33/46 0.7173
Final z60/19 3.1578


----------



## redjetta914 (Aug 20, 2009)

i have a 2.0 8v stock motor with a t3/t4 turbo on 8lbs. which tranny is best for the turbo setup since the 020 wont support the boost?


----------



## gameron (May 6, 2007)

:wave:


----------



## vwgolfracer26 (Nov 3, 2003)

Does anyone know if 02j gears are stronger than 02a gears? Specifically EWW(02j) vs. CCM(02a) Thanks.


----------



## TBT-Syncro (Apr 28, 2001)

iirc o2j has stronger gears, but 02a has stronger syncros.


----------



## vwgolfracer26 (Nov 3, 2003)

Thanks. I appreciate it. :thumbup:


----------



## Rheinland Technik (Apr 2, 2010)

The gearsare the same between the two transmissions, so there will be no added strength in 02J gears over 02A.


----------



## TBT-Syncro (Apr 28, 2001)

Rheinland Technik said:


> The gearsare the same between the two transmissions, so there will be no added strength in 02J gears over 02A.


they're interchangable, but are you sure they're the same? You POSITIVE that the engagement teeth for the syncros is the same ?  Are you sure that the 02a and early 02j didnt have larger teeth on the engagement syncros, and the later 02j had finer teeth.


----------



## Rheinland Technik (Apr 2, 2010)

For the time that Ihave been inside of the 02A and 02J transmissions, I have not seen a difference in the gears or syncros having finer teeth. I just rebuilt an ATA [which is as early as you can get] using an '02 02J trans. The syncros still have the same teeth count, but there are differences as the years progressed.


----------



## B3VW Hasan (Jan 3, 2006)

So the gear calculator tells me that if i take my 93 passat TD coded agc, and take out the 3.9 final drive. Then replace it with a final drive from a 16v gas trany that has 3.6 final drive. I will have lower rpms at 100 km/h? 

How hard is it to swap the final drive on my agc? 

Hasan


----------



## G60ING (Jun 27, 2000)

Yes and it all depends upon you knowledge level of transmissions and your special tool collection. This is not a simple job for most. Just install the whole 3.6 ata transmission and swap out the 5th gear it's a lot easier.


----------



## MoshMyAntiDrug (May 12, 2008)

*first motor/transmission build*

ive been searching around and reading up on here
ive driven a few swapped vr's mated with a G60 trans with a short shifter that threw me back in the seat while chirping the front tires.

what im looking to do/find out:

is it better to just get a rebuilt G60 trans and put a short shifter kit on it

or

am i better off swapping gears around such as : G60, VR6 and TDI transmissions to get a ton more play. Money is not an issue

this will be mated to a built ABA/1.8 hydro head motor

thanks in advance:beer:


----------



## G60ING (Jun 27, 2000)

Eurospecsport.com aka overland parts has a G60 transmission for roughly $1,200. I would suggest you buy one of those and swap in an LSD


----------



## Rac3rX (Dec 2, 2006)




----------



## Rac3rX (Dec 2, 2006)




----------



## Rac3rX (Dec 2, 2006)




----------



## Rac3rX (Dec 2, 2006)




----------



## Rac3rX (Dec 2, 2006)




----------



## Rac3rX (Dec 2, 2006)




----------



## Rac3rX (Dec 2, 2006)




----------



## Rac3rX (Dec 2, 2006)




----------



## Rac3rX (Dec 2, 2006)




----------



## Rac3rX (Dec 2, 2006)




----------



## Rac3rX (Dec 2, 2006)




----------



## Rac3rX (Dec 2, 2006)

I run the CCM tranny with 0.717 5th gear out of a TDI plans to swap in the 4th gear if I'm trapping higher than 125mph. I drive a Mk2 Jetta Coupe VR6 Turbo on 20lbs with a wave tech LSD.

Best Stock gearing for top speed is the CCM because of its FD if you can push the car to rev limit. Others will be faster in the 8th or QM because of shorter gearing in the first 3 gears but if you're boosting those are waaaaaay too short. 

For Boost this is what Like

CCM FD
CCM 1st, 2nd, 3rd
CHA 4th, 5th


----------

